
Introducing Tenen, an email client that helps you tackle more email in less time - deepGem
http://www.tenen.tech
======
deepGem
Personally, dealing with emails on the phone has been fraught with
difficulties. I use Inbox. Yet, I get notified for emails that I don’t want to
read. Some of the emails are so long and boring, that I don't read them and
miss some important parts.

I’ve tried not to use email, but that hasn’t worked either. So I am building
this new client which will primarily help

1\. Avoid reading a long email, yet not miss the important bits

2\. Avoid getting notified for every email in a multi-party conversation
thread. Get notified only if you are the action owner.

3\. Complete any required actions, filling forms, sending invites etc, without
leaving the client. Preferably in the notification screen itself.

This is still a work in progress. It'll be great to get any kind of feedback -
good or bad. Appreciate all the help.

~~~
brudgers
I don't want to deal with more emails. It just encourages people to send more.
Mostly, I prefer other channels. That seems to be the direction communications
are heading...pull rather than push, links rather than content.

Anyway, my favorite way of dealing with emails is ignoring them.

Good luck.

~~~
deepGem
Thank you. So what you are saying is that let people push content/send email
to some staging area, and you'll pull from there whenever you want. I guess I
see it the same way, I see the app as the staging zone, it sends me
notification when I want and not when it receives any content/email.

I don't understand how other channels are any different. We are still hooked
to content being pushed to us right ? Be it Slack or any other social app.
What am I missing ?

~~~
brudgers
Email comes with an implicit expectation that I am responsible for hanging on
to a copy of the message. It's formal in that way.

Email is better for covering one's ass than Slack or SMS. Slack and SMS
probably cover an ass for an hour or a day. Email covers an ass for years.
_Didn 't you read it? It was right there in the third message of the attached
eight message conversation._

Each email is an item on my 'todo' list. That's why getting more of them
processed more quickly is appealing but yesterday's Slack is long gone.

------
hyqneuron
Communication carries cost. Email has removed that cost almost completely,
which is why it is inefficient. If you want me to use my precious time to read
stuffs, might as well pay me for doing that. A good summary is of course a way
to reduce the receiver's cost, but it also helps to impose a cost on the
sender. Just random thoughts, anyway.

~~~
deepGem
Valid point. My initial thought was to summarise the email that the sender
sends out, tailored to the receiver's context, rather than summarising at the
receiver's end. I'm still open to that thought but by and large, based on what
I'm hearing, people are slowly moving out of email. I don't have sufficient
data to make this case.

